# Yes We Clan



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2012)

Selected Scottish Tartans and curious cartography


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι, κοιτάζοντας τη θέση του 5, MacDonald hunting αν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται Macdonald fishing


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Βέβηλη!


*Lord of the Isles*
The designation Lord of the Isles is today a title of Scottish nobility with historical roots that go back beyond the Kingdom of Scotland. It emerged from a series of hybrid Viking/Gaelic rulers of the west coast and islands of Scotland in the Middle Ages, who wielded sea-power with fleets of galleys. Although they were, at times, nominal vassals of the King of Norway, High King of Ireland, or the King of Scotland, the island chiefs remained functionally independent for many centuries. Their territory included the Hebrides, (Skye and Ross from 1438), Knoydart, Ardnamurchan, and the Kintyre peninsula. At their height they were the greatest landowners and most powerful Lords in Britain and its Isles (excluding Ireland) following the Kings of England and Scotland.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_of_the_Isles


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι, κοιτάζοντας τη θέση του 5, MacDonald hunting αν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται Macdonald fishing



Λίγα με τους ΜακΝτόναλντ , γιατί κιλτ με τα δικά τους χρώματα πρωτοφόρεσα και είμαι οπαδός. Στη σάλα του Scarista House (φωτό 1) στο νησί Χάρις των Εβρίδων, γόνος της οικογένειας (μια Αμερικανο-Σκωτσέζα, σύζυγος Σκωτο-Εβραίου τραπεζίτη, συνδυασμός άπαιχτος σύμφωνα με τα κλισέ) μού έμαθε να δένω και να φορώ όχι το κοντό κιλτ, αλλά το μεγάλο και τρανό (Breacan an Fhéilidh* [belted plaid] ή Féileadh Mòr* [great plaid]), τον απόγονο της κάπας. 

 

Εύκολο: σαν λεπτή, πυκνοΰφαντη μάλλινη κουβέρτα είναι (για διπλό κρεβάτι και βάλε), καρό με τα χρώματα του κάθε κλαν, τη στρώνεις στο πάτωμα κι από κάτω βάζεις μια ζώνη, παράλληλα και κοντά στη μια στενή πλευρά (εγκαρσίως που λένε), σε απόσταση από την άκρη ίση με το μήκος που θέλεις το κιλτ. Πιάνεις τη μέση σου με τα δυο χέρια εκατέρωθεν και αφήνεις τόση απόσταση στο μέσο της κάτω πλευράς (όση το πλάτος του κορμού σου δηλαδή), ενώ το υπόλοιπο ύφασμα γύρω από τη ζώνη το διπλώνεις πιέτες κατά μήκος μέχρι τα άκρα. Ξαπλώνεις πάνω του ανάσκελα βάζοντας τη μέση σου πάνω από τη ζώνη και την αδίπλωτη λωρίδα, τυλίγεις με προσοχή τη ζώνη μαζί με το πιετωμένο ύφασμα στη μέση και τη δένεις (οι πιέτες έρχονται μπροστά, ενώ πίσω είναι το αδίπλωτο). Πάνω από τη ζώνη περισσεύει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κουβέρτας· για να μη σέρνεται κάτω, πιάνεις τις γωνίες του, τις περνάς (χιαστί ή όχι) πάνω από τους ώμους ή σχηματίζεις μεγάλες τσέπες στερεώνοντας τις γωνίες πάλι στη ζώνη. Ωραίο πανωφόρι, ευρύχωρο, ζεστό και εύκολα αεριζόμενο, πρακτικό, ανθεκτικό στην υγρασία και το ψιλόβροχο, ένα μέγεθος για όλους, εύκολα προσαρμόζεται στις ανάγκες της στιγμής (θες τσέπη για τ' αγριοκούνελα που τσάκωσες; τη φτιάχνεις μόνος σου όσο μεγάλη τη θες, θες κουκούλα; έτοιμη μέχρι να πεις κιλτ). 
Yes, we clan, MacDonald. And we kilt it too.

*Την προφορά τους δεν την έμαθα· εκείνη την ώρα δεν μπορούσε ούτε εκείνη να μου τη διδάξει ούτε εγώ να τη μάθω, ήτανε θεϊκό το μολτ κι απίστευτο το ηλιοβασίλεμα στις 11 το βράδυ:


----------

